# Lawlessness in Mexico



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

Here is a quote from an article in Mexico News--"According to an investigation conducted by the organization Impunidad Cero (Zero Impunity), the probability of a crime being reported, investigated and solved in Mexico is just 1.14%." I found that rather amazing and sad, to say the least.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many crimes are prevented, or "solved" in Mexico by the neighborhood. Police can only intervene when a crime is in process, not after the fact, which is handled by Ministerio Publico investigators, if you have enough information to make a complaint that will cause them to even bother.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

I have no idea how accurate that 1.14% figure i, and it appears to be a 'whole Mexico' figure, and it will be different and maybe better depending on where one is residing but...... YES it is amazing and SAD. The population deserves better but they have lived with it 'forever'.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I am not surprised at all.. I know of many crimes that were not reported or investigated and I know very little so I can only guess what the sad reality is. 
You also have all the conflicts going on about land and other things and people kill each other on a regular basis and it does not make the news..
A friend of mine´s niece was raped and stoned to death.., that one made the news but the family refused to make a denuncia and refused to let the MP take the body for an autopsy so the crime went unreported and uninvestigated. When I asked why.. I was told that it would not change a thing. When I said that other girls could suffer the same fate if there were sickos running around I was told girls should not hang out with guys they do not know or that are bad. a month later 2 other girls were killed the same way.. who knows if those were reported or investigated.. it is really sad-


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I am not surprised at all.. I know of many crimes that were not reported or investigated and I know very little so I can only guess what the sad reality is.
> You also have all the conflicts going on about land and other things and people kill each other on a regular basis and it does not make the news..
> A friend of mine´s niece was raped and stoned to death.., that one made the news but the family refused to make a denuncia and refused to let the MP take the body for an autopsy so the crime went unreported and uninvestigated. When I asked why.. I was told that it would not change a thing. When I said that other girls could suffer the same fate if there were sickos running around I was told girls should not hang out with guys they do not know or that are bad. a month later 2 other girls were killed the same way.. who knows if those were reported or investigated.. it is really sad-


That story about the murder of your friend's niece makes me very angry as well as sad. The unwillingness of the victim's family to report the crime to the police is a reflection of a lack of faith in the authorities on the part of the average Mexican. I can understand this attitude, but it just makes things worse.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes and we will never know if some sadists are around murdering young women or if this was an isolated case..If it was a bunch of guys having fun, they are on the loose for sure.. Very scary

The police and MP know about the crime but the family refused to do the denuncia or let them keep the body so there was nothing that could be done.There was a wake at the house but there was no church service. Indigenous villages can be really rough places.


----------

